# Topics > Pet tech > Veterinary medicine >  Vetology.ai, veterinary teleradiology artificial intelligence, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - vetology.ai

vetology.net

youtube.com/channel/UCL-_sKekUYzZJVUBSEEzQew

facebook.com/Vetology-429592020423803

twitter.com/Vetology

linkedin.com/company/vetology

instagram.com/vetology_ai

Founder and CEO - Seth Wallack

President - Eric Goldman

SVP, Research Info Sys - Ruben Venegas

----------


## Airicist

Vetology.ai info

Dec 2, 2019




> Since 2010, Vetology has been delivering veterinary teleradiology and other innovative services to the veterinary market. In late 2017, Vetology AI was created.

----------


## Airicist2

Vetology: Human + AI: better together

Jul 18, 2022




> Vetology offers Veterinary Radiology and Veterinary Artificial intelligence services. The AI reports are automatic, and sent directly to you, the DVM within five minutes.

----------

